# 2015 F250 good or bad



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Looking at a 2015 6.7 F250 and just wondering if any of you more technical people have an opinion on the different turbo making more power on the 6.7?

My biggest concern is that I dont think they have made any other adjustments to the motor. I could be wrong but from what I read it is just more airflow???

Facts are welcomed!!!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Not sure that any other adjustments need to be made.. I read somewhere that they are also changing the fuel injectors. Id assume this is to add more fuel for the increased air flow to create more clydesdales.. I have a 2011 and have had zero issues from the truck. My only complaint is that it only gets 10-12 mpg when I'm yanking my boat down the highway at 80mph!


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

leadhead10 said:


> Not sure that any other adjustments need to be made.. I read somewhere that they are also changing the fuel injectors. Id assume this is to add more fuel for the increased air flow to create more clydesdales.. I have a 2011 and have had zero issues from the truck. My only complaint is that it only gets 10-12 mpg when I'm yanking my boat down the highway at 80mph!


Whats your mileage look like on the highway without the boat? Im getting 12 maybe 13 at best unloaded in the soon to be gone Duramax at 80 mph.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 2014 6.7 PS and get 16-17 in mixed driving empty, 10 - 10.5 pulling the 13K fifth wheel RV. I think any of the big three diesels are very good at what they are made to do, pulling heavy loads. But lets face it, none are economical daily drivers. I have had three diesel pickups all Fords 6.0, 6.4 and now the 6.7 which is a far superior product than its predecessors even though I did not have a bad experience with either of the two before it. 

Some are going to get better or worse results than stated above but all in all I dont think that you can go wrong with the new 6.7 (2015 version) , its got more HP and torque but I really don't think its going to be any more fuel efficient than the latest model it replaces. I would also believe that given the new turbo and injector set up changes that were introduced to produce the bigger power numbers Ford was not interested in making any drastic changes to what has been proven to be a good thing .


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

My truck is lifted, tuned and deleted now. When it was stock and unloaded it could cruise at 75mph and get 20+ mpg all day long. I think 80mph was some where around 18-19 mpg. It likes to run around 1400 rpms.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

minor changes are made to the engine withiut notice to the public. 

seems to me ford went with a bigger turbo because it couldnt push enough air in higher elevation to make power. all those comparison tests in the mountains reflect that.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

thehastenman said:


> Whats your mileage look like on the highway without the boat? Im getting 12 maybe 13 at best unloaded in the soon to be gone Duramax at 80 mph.


Something is wrong then. When I was stock I saw 19 plus if I stayed out of it. Mixed I would see low 17's. I drive my truck like I stole it everywhere I go.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

oOslikOo said:


> Something is wrong then. When I was stock I saw 19 plus if I stayed out of it. Mixed I would see low 17's. I drive my truck like I stole it everywhere I go.


Yeah, something aint right, should see at least 16-17 with the Duramax.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Mileage*



SSST said:


> Yeah, something aint right, should see at least 16-17 with the Duramax.


i dont know either.....

I think I saw 14.7 on a long unloaded trip one time. That was once!. Tires are 1.5" over stock and a leveling kit but thats it. (2012 4x4 4dr Duramax Denali)

Has been at the dealer 3 times for oil pan sensor/gauge problems, once for new DEF tank/sensor. Final straw was the driver door handle breaking off! (only 40k miles now) Must have been built on a Friday afternnon.

Im not hard on trucks and have always been a GM fan but buddies who drive the hell out of newer powerstrokes in the oil patch have had good luck so Im going to give them a try.

Thankls for the replies!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> My truck is lifted, tuned and deleted now. When it was stock and unloaded it could cruise at 75mph and get 20+ mpg all day long. I think 80mph was some where around 18-19 mpg. It likes to run around 1400 rpms.


Hey leadhead, whats your opinion on your truck pre and post delete. Did it help at all mpg, im sure it made truck feel lighter. And work easier with the extra hp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

thehastenman said:


> i dont know either.....
> 
> I think I saw 14.7 on a long unloaded trip one time. That was once!. Tires are 1.5" over stock and a leveling kit but thats it. (2012 4x4 4dr Duramax Denali)
> 
> ...


Some of it may be if you didn't recalibrate from bigger tires. That's crazy the other stuff. I've got 45k on my 13' and not one hiccup at all.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Hey leadhead, whats your opinion on your truck pre and post delete. Did it help at all mpg, im sure it made truck feel lighter. And work easier with the extra hp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Overall I've been pretty happy with the truck. Pre tuner/delete I never felt like it needed extra power but me being young and dumb I needed it! Post tuner/delete, I could definitely feel the extra power and easier towing. It probably brought my mpg up 3+ or so and its been really nice not having to mess with the DEF fluid. Is it worth risking the loss of your warranty and difficulty finding an inspection place to pass it? Probably not but it sure is fun to have!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

leadhead10 said:


> Overall I've been pretty happy with the truck. Pre tuner/delete I never felt like it needed extra power but me being young and dumb I needed it! Post tuner/delete, I could definitely feel the extra power and easier towing. It probably brought my mpg up 3+ or so and its been really nice not having to mess with the DEF fluid. Is it worth risking the loss of your warranty and difficulty finding an inspection place to pass it? Probably not but it sure is fun to have!


You say you gained mpg. Are you going by the computer or calculating it? My computer is not accurate any more with the tuner.

They changed a good bit on the 15's and I would say they are going to prove that much better. Good news for me is when my turbo goes I now have the ability to replace it with a 15 turbo for not much more than the 11-14 model and it will make more power.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

sleepersilverado said:


> You say you gained mpg. Are you going by the computer or calculating it? My computer is not accurate any more with the tuner.


This is hand calculated. I have 37" tires so my computer isnt accurate but it seems to be only a few mpg off and consistent. I for sure saw improvements in my fuel economy and power gains.

Fords 2015 Superduty page says that they also changed the fuel pump along with the injectors and turbo.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Link*



leadhead10 said:


> This is hand calculated. I have 37" tires so my computer isnt accurate but it seems to be only a few mpg off and consistent. I for sure saw improvements in my fuel economy and power gains.
> 
> Fords 2015 Superduty page says that they also changed the fuel pump along with the injectors and turbo.


Hey Leadhead do you have that link to the Superduty page?

Here is the 250 Im trying to make the deal on. 

Disclaimer: This window sticker is only representative of the information contained on an actual window sticker, and may or may not match the actual window sticker on the vehicle itself. Please see your retailer for further information. 
Vehicle Description 
VIN 1FT7W2BT3FE *A31089*
F-SERIES SD
2015 F250 4X4 CREW/C
6.7L POWER STROKE V8 DIESEL 
6-SPEED AUTO TRANS 
Exterior 
TUXEDO BLACK METALLIC 
Interior 
ADOBELEATHER 40/CONSOLE/40 SEAT
*Standard Equipment INCLUDED AT NO EXTRA CHARGE *
*EXTERIOR*
. FOG LAMPS
. GRILLE - 2-BAR, CHROME
. LOCKING REMOVABLE TAILGATE
W/LIFT ASSIST
. PICKUP BOX, TIE DOWN HOOKS
. POWER SLIDING REAR WINDOW
W/DEFROST & PRIVACY TINT
. SPARE TIRE & WHEEL LOCK
. TOW HOOKS
*INTERIOR*
. 1TOUCH UP/DOWN DR/PASS WIN
. 10-WAY PWR DRV/PASS SEATS
. 110V/150W INVERTER IN IP
. 60/40 REAR BENCH W/FLIP-UP
/FLIP-DOWN W/HEAD RSTRNT
/UNDER-SEAT STORAGE
. COLOR COORDINATED CARPET
AND FLOOR MATS
. CRUISE CONTROL
. DUAL-ZONE ELECTRONIC
AUTO CLIMATE CONTROL
. LEATHER WRAPPED STR WHEEL
. SIRIUS SAT SVC N/A AK&HI
. SONY PREM STEREO/SINGLE CD
. TILT/TELESCOPE STR COLUMN
*FUNCTIONAL*
. ELECTROCHROMIC MIRROR
. HILL START ASSIST
. MANUAL LOCKING HUBS
. MONO BEAM COIL SPRING FRT
SUSPENSION W/STAB BAR
. POWER WINDOWS/LOCKS
. POWERSCOPE TT POWER-FOLD
MIRRORS, POWER/HEATED
GLASS AND SIGNALS
. REVERSE SENSING AND
REAR VIEW CAMERA
. SYNC W/ MYFORD TOUCH
. TRAILER BRAKE CONTROLLER
. TRAILER SWAY CONTROL
. TRAILER TOW PKG
*SAFETY/SECURITY*
. 4-WHEEL ABS
. AIRBAGS - SAFETY CANOPY
. AUTOLAMP/RAINLAMP
. AUTOLOCK/UNLOCK
. DRIVER/PASSENGER AIR BAGS
. SOS POST CRASH ALERT SYS
. REMOTE KEYLESS ENTRY
. SECURICODE KEYLESS KEYPAD
. SECURILOCK PASS ANTI THEFT
*WARRANTY*
. 3YR/36,000 BUMPER / BUMPER
. 5YR/60,000 POWERTRAIN
. 5YR/60,000 ROADSIDE ASSIST
*Price Information *
*BASE PRICE *
$48,425 

*Optional Equipment *
2015 MODEL YEAR
TUXEDO BLACK METALLIC
ADOBE LEATHER
PREFERRED EQUIPMENT PKG.608A
.LARIAT TRIM
.TRAILER TOWING PACKAGE
.SONY BRANDED PREMIUM AUDIO
.REVERSE VEHICLE AID SENSOR
6.7L POWER STROKE V8 DIESEL
8,480 
6-SPEED AUTO TRANS
LT275/65R20E OWL ALL-TERRAIN
3.55 ELECTRONIC LOCKING AXLE
390 
JOB #1 ORDER
CHROME PACKAGE
1,395 
.CHROME ANGULAR CAB STEPS 6
FX4 OFF-ROAD PACKAGE
295 
.SKID PLATES
10000# GVWR PACKAGE
HD SATELLITE DIGITAL BROADCAST
ENGINE BLOCK HEATER
75 
50 STATE EMISSIONS
SPARE TIRE AND WHEEL
TRAILER HITCH
5TH WHEEL HITCH PREP PACKAGE
370 
ROOF CLEARANCE LIGHTS
55 
JACK
CHROME CLAD CAST ALUMINUM-20"
1,195 
UPFITTER SWITCHES
125 
EXTRA HEAVY DUTY ALTERNATOR
UNIVERSAL GARAGE DOOR OPENER
125 
TOUGH BED SPRAY IN BEDLINER
475 
LEATHER 40/CONSOLE/40 SEAT
HEATED REAR SEAT
300 
LARIAT ULTIMATE PACKAGE
2,685 
.NAVIGATION SYSTEM
.POWER SLIDE MOONROOF
.MEMORY GROUP
.REMOTE START SYSTEM
.TAILGATE STEP
.HEATED/COOLED FRONT SEATS
__________ 
TOTAL VEHICLE & OPTIONS 
64,390 
DESTINATION & DELIVERY 
1,195 
__________ 
*TOTAL MSRP *
$65,585 
*Disclaimer: Option pricing will be blank for any item that is priced as 0 or "No Charge". *

*Estimated Annual Fuel Cost:* $ 
*CITY MPG 
*
*HIGHWAY MPG *
*Vehicle Engine Information *
NOT APPLICABLE TO THIS UNIT
Actual mileage will vary with options, driving conditions, driving habits and vehicle's condition. Results reported to EPA indicate that the majority of vehicles with these estimates will achieve between _ and _ mpg in the city and between _ and _ mpg on the highway.
*For Comparison Shopping* all vehicles classified ashave been issued mileage ratings from *_* to *_* mpg city and *_* to *_* mpg highway.

Ford Extended Service Plan is the ONLY service contract backed by Ford and honored by the Ford and Lincoln dealers. Ask your dealer for prices and additional details or see our website at www.Ford-ESP.com.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

http://powerstrokearmy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41178
Should tell you everything.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Just wanted to drop a quick comment and let you know that my father in laws 2013 F-350 4X4 now has over 175,000 miles (85% highway and 15% oilfield/lease roads) and he's only ever had 1 issue with it. He had an exhaust gas temperature (I believe) sensor fail right at 100K miles and it left him stranded until he could get a tow to the dealership. His company runs a fleet of F-250's (towing oilfield casing equipment down the road 50% of the time) and he states that they've seen the same issue in a few of their trucks, but overall they're the most reliable trucks they've ran in the past 10-15 years. These guys are hard on equipment and can tear up trucks with a quickness. . .the 6.7L ford seems to take the abuse in stride.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

sleepersilverado said:


> http://powerstrokearmy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41178
> Should tell you everything.


Awesome site.....pretty much does tell you everything

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Thehastenman,

Ill be looking to get a 2015 this fall with basically the same options as the window sticker that you posted. If you dont mind PM me with what they were willing to come off of the sticker price. Id like to know if they are willing to deal on the new models yet. 

The link Sleepersilverado posted is alot more detailed than the list that I had found.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Sticker*

Right now they arent coming off the sticker much. Could get better later on in the year. I changed my mind and went for a King Ranch so they are locating it and putting a price together for me as we speak. Ill keep you updated......


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

There is several adjustments made, first off was the turbo - the first gen 6.7 really did have too small of a turbo, but flip side is that the fuel system and HPFP would barely keep up with what they had anyway. 
the 2015 bone stock will blow my tuned 2014 away.....and had I known they would be out this early in the year, I'd own one. great truck......new turbo, FAR better fuel system and the injection and delivery of the fuel is much better.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

thehastenman said:


> Right now they arent coming off the sticker much. Could get better later on in the year. I changed my mind and went for a King Ranch so they are locating it and putting a price together for me as we speak. Ill keep you updated......


Roger that. I have a little game I like to play with them while they try and give me the dealer run around so hopefully it will work this fall. Your going to like that King Ranch! I love mine.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> There is several adjustments made, first off was the turbo - the first gen 6.7 really did have too small of a turbo, but flip side is that the fuel system and HPFP would barely keep up with what they had anyway.
> the 2015 bone stock will blow my tuned 2014 away.....and had I known they would be out this early in the year, I'd own one. great truck......new turbo, FAR better fuel system and the injection and delivery of the fuel is much better.


whats the difference in fuel systems? arent they running a cp4.2 and piezo injectors like all the other 67s?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Same injectors, hpfp is the biggest difference 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just an FYI for those thinking of buying a new F250. I just bought one from Legacy Ford in Rosenberg and they threw in a life time warranty on the engine, transmission, and rear end.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Got it guys!*

I pulled the trigger last month on it and I can honestly say it is the best truck that I have ever driven ( and I swap quite often). It is quiet, comfortable, and a boat load of power. I got the F250 King ranch with 3:55's and have put 5k miles on it now. I am averaging about 16mpg unloaded and probably the only complaint so far is 9 MPG pulling the offshore boat( 9k weight) Ive been told the mileage will only get better though. Wish I had some pictures with me but I couldnt be happier!


----------

